# Perils of being an adult beginner rider



## Nayumi1 (25 June 2018)

I guess I'm putting it out there to see if anyone else has had similar experiences and suggestions on what you would do. 

I've been riding as a 31 year old for just over a year now. I started off at a riding school doing lessons twice a week. I then started helping out a lady with two horses, learning about stable care etc. I started hacking out on her horses with her. Between the costs (I was also paying for my partners daughter lessons as well) of the riding lessons and the fact I was being told conflicting information on how to ride I decided to stop with the riding lessons. At the same time I also started riding with another lady whose methods to teach me were yelling, criticizing and I've since found out teaching me incorrect things that were making me tense. I suppose this is the short version of what I have been through but now I am riding with the one lady who is teaching me how to ride her horses, how to be relaxed and soft.

The other problem is these horses are not for jumping so I looked for another riding school that offers private jumping lessons. Yesterday I had my first ever lesson for jumping. I've posted a video so that you can see. I have so much to work on! Lean too far back in canter, feet point out, still tense etc.

To cut this long story short again I was told different things to ride. As a beginner it can be quite confusing on what is "correct" because there seems to be varying ideas on that. I am a perfectionist as well so I want to get it right, I want to have soft hands on the horse.

My partner thinks I should look at getting my own horse to ride daily and to grow with.

The video - Please don't be too harsh! 

[video=youtube_share;QZGnU8lF4VQ]https://youtu.be/QZGnU8lF4VQ[/video]


----------



## honetpot (25 June 2018)

I can not imagine learning to ride as an adult especially now, everyone has their own pet theory on how to ride, where as when I learnt to ride as a child the was the BHS way and that was it. I had very few lessons so learnt most of the theory of riding from books and if you want to work out what is a load of rubbish being spouted that's what I suggest you do.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thinking-Riding-Training-Student-Instructors/dp/0851313213
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ride-Your-...1-1&keywords=ride+with+your+mind+mary+wanless
  Riding has become muddled with lifestyle choices when really its animal husbandry combined with a sport. I would try somewhere that allows you to hack and to some degree forget trying to get it right all the time. The difference from learning to ride is, as a child is as a child you are not that bothered about getting it right. Its supposed to be fun.


----------



## Nayumi1 (25 June 2018)

honetpot said:



			I can not imagine learning to ride as an adult especially now, everyone has their own pet theory on how to ride, where as when I learnt to ride as a child the was the BHS way and that was it. I had very few lessons so learnt most of the theory of riding from books and if you want to work out what is a load of rubbish being spouted that's what I suggest you do.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thinking-Riding-Training-Student-Instructors/dp/0851313213
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ride-Your-...1-1&keywords=ride+with+your+mind+mary+wanless
  Riding has become muddled with lifestyle choices when really its animal husbandry combined with a sport. I would try somewhere that allows you to hack and to some degree forget trying to get it right all the time. The difference from learning to ride is, as a child is as a child you are not that bothered about getting it right. Its supposed to be fun.
		
Click to expand...

It is definitely frustrating! The lady I ride with on her horses has been working to get me to relax more and enjoy it. I like the way she rides and teaches so I think perhaps just focusing on that and giving the riding school lessons a miss for now. The only issue then is we only have certain areas/times I can ride and there's no jumping. 

I will definitely give those books a look though, thankyou!


----------



## Calluna (25 June 2018)

I started to learn to ride in my mid forties and loved reading riding books! The one I found most accessible as a beginner was Sally Swift's "Centred Riding" so would thoroughly recommend that one. You definitely need to learn to ride from someone you gel with and who explains things in a way that makes sense to you. It sounds like you have picked your teacher for now. When it comes to jump lessons apply similar criteria...watch some lessons in advance at different schools and pick your teacher carefully.


----------



## RhossT (25 June 2018)

Nayumi1 said:



			My partner thinks I should look at getting my own horse to ride daily and to grow with.
		
Click to expand...


Please, no! Having started as an adult, I would say forget about jumping for at least another year. It isn't going to be fun for you or the horse. Go hacking as much as you can as you can learn so much in a more relaxed way. Then, when you are secure in the saddle, think about jumping.

Sorry if this isn't what you wanted to hear.


----------



## SpringArising (25 June 2018)

RhossT said:



			Please, no! Having started as an adult, I would say forget about jumping for at least another year. It isn't going to be fun for you or the horse.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree - the 'beginner' OP judged that distance better than a tonne of people I know would have who've been riding for years!

I think you look great, and the only way to get better is through practice and repetition!


----------



## be positive (25 June 2018)

SpringArising said:



			I disagree - the 'beginner' OP judged that distance better than a tonne of people I know would have who've been riding for years!

I think you look great, and the only way to get better is through practice and repetition!
		
Click to expand...

I thought the OP looked good and there is no reason to put off jumping in fact many of my beginners, admittedly mainly children, will be doing tiny jumps at a very early stage  because it can really help with balance and confidence, if they are small enough it does no harm and can be fun for horse and rider.

The video was too short to really have much idea about your position but you were balanced and the horse looked happy so if you enjoyed the lesson I would go back for more, as for getting your own it is a big step so needs thinking through more before taking the plunge but if it is a possibility it is worth considering you sound as if you will make a great owner when the time is right.


----------



## Nayumi1 (25 June 2018)

I most certainly would consider everything before taking the plunge to buy a horse. I have loads of support as well but again it was a suggestion from my partner as he thought it would help working with a horse every day and finding what is comfortable. 

My dream is to event low level competitions (in many many years!) so jumping is important to learn. For me its about finding the right instructor that I am comfortable with. I want to be relaxed and quiet on the horse so that is my aim.

A few more videos to help ascertain my incompetence . The reflection was not helpful on the videos! Impulsion at the end of the video let me down but I knew that. I can pick my errors up every time I watch the videos! Also Youtube has butchered the quality even more!

[video=youtube_share;0Oe6xljpJNI]https://youtu.be/0Oe6xljpJNI[/video]

[video=youtube_share;lCjXzuD8sIs]https://youtu.be/lCjXzuD8sIs[/video]


----------

